# منتديات الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد Quality Assurance and Accreditation > الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد >  تجربة سنغافورة في مجال تعليم التفكير الناقد

## د.شيماء عطاالله

تعد تجربة سنغافورة في مجال تنمية مهارات التفكير الناقد نموذجاً ينبغي التوقف عنده، حيث أصبح تعليم التفكير ركيزة أساسية لإصلاح التعليم وتطويره وهدفاً أساسياً من أهدافه، وقد استفادت سنغافورة في وضع خطط هذا النوع من التعليم مما تبلورمن اتجاهات تربوية وتم استحداثه من استراتيجيات تعليمية في مجال تعليم التفكير الناقد وتنمية مهاراته.

يعود اهتمام سنغافورة بهذا النوع من التعليم إلى عام 1997، وهو العام الذي عقد فيه المؤتمر الدولي السابع للتفكير في سنغافورة وحضره 2400 ممثل لحوالي 42 دولة من مختلف بقاع العالم.
في هذا المؤتمر طرح رئيس الوزراء السنغافوري جوه شوك تونغ مبادرته لتطوير التعليم في سنغافورة تحت شعار "مدرسة تفكر... وطن يتعلم" وطالب من خلال كلمته في هذا المؤتمر المسئولين عن التربية في بلاده أن يعيدوا النظر في دور المؤسسات التربوية ودور المعلمين إزاء الطلبة المتعلمين، وأن ينتقلوا بمفهوم التربية من التلقين المعتمد على قدرات التذكر والحفظ إلى تعليم الطلبة مهارات التفكير والاتجاه نحو التعلم والتقصي الذاتي، مبيناً أن تقدم الوطن إنما هو مرهون بتقدم المواطن، وتقدم المواطن لا يتحدد بمدى ما حصله من معارف أو نجح فيه، وإنما بمدى تمسكه بمواصلته التعلم وقدرته على التفكير لاتخاذ القرارات المناسبة في التعامل مع ما يواجهه من عوائق ومشكلات في حياته اليومية، والمواطن ليس مطالباً فقط بالتكيف مع الأحداث المحيطة به، بل عليه صنع وتشكيل و صياغة مستقبل بلاد أيضاً بما يتواكب مع التطورات العلمية والاقتصادية العالمية ، ولكي يعد المواطن لذلك، لابد أن يتعلم مهارات التفكير لكي تساعده وتعضده في تحقيق هذا الهدف.

(سنغافورة دولة آسيوية تقع مابين المحيط الهندي غرباً وبحر الصين شرقاً، يبلغ عدد سكانها حوالي 2,886 مليون حسب إحصائيات 2002 ،وقد حققت هذه الدولة نجاحات ملحوظة في المجالين الاقتصادي والصناعي في السنوات الأخيرة، ويعد النظام التعليمي في سنغافورة من أفضل النظم التعليمية على مستوى العالم، كما حقق طلابها أكثر من مره مراكز متقدمة في مسابقات (أولومبياد) العلوم والرياضيات العالمية).
وقد كان لهذا النداء وقعه وصداه، حيث أبدت الأوساط التربوية في سنغافورة اهتماماً كبيراً به، وتولد عن هذا الاهتمام اتجاهاً لتطوير مناهج التعليم وتوجيهها للارتقاء بمهارات التفكير لدى المتعلمين من خلال ما يلي :
1- تقليص المواد الدراسية والتخفيف من أعباء المعلم التدريسية لإتاحة فرصة أكبر لممارسة الأنشطة الصفية التفاعلية مع الاهتمام بتعليم الأساسيات في المراحل الأولى من التعليم والتركيز على التخصص في المراحل المتأخرة.
2- الاهتمام بتوفير مناخات مدرسية ميسرة للتعلم وجاذبة للمتعلمين ومعززه لعادة مواصلة التعليم.
3- التركيز على تنمية مهارات التفكير وقدرات التواصل الفعال والعمل الجماعي من خلال ما يقدم من مناهج وأنشطة صفية ولا صفية.
4- توظيف تكنولوجيا التعلم والاستفادة منها بقدر المستطاع في مختلف أوجه العملية التعليمية.
5- إعادة تصميم وسائل القياس والتقييم لتقيس مدى قدرة المتعلم على استيعاب وتطبيق وتطوير ما تعلمه، لا على قدرته على الحفظ والتذكر والاستظهار كما كان يحدث في السابق .
وفي إطار هذه المحاولات المستمرة للارتقاء بنوعية التعليم أخذ الاهتمام التفكير الناقد يشغل حيزاً متنامياً في خطط التطوير، ولعل ما عضد هذا التوجه وأدى إلى الاستمرار فيه ، ما توصلت إليه الدراسات العلمية من نتائج مفادها :
1- أن تعليم التفكير لا يشكل مشكلة بل هو أمر ممكن التحقيق.
2- أن أنواع التفكير يمكن تدريسها بفاعلية.
3- أن جميع الموضوعات مناسبة للتفكير إذا قدمت ضمن سياق مناسب.
4- أن كل المتعلمين وبصرف النظر عن خلفياتهم وقدراتهم الاستيعابية قادرون على تعلم التفكير.

وبدى الاهتمام بتعليم التفكير الناقد واضحاً فيما بذل من جهد لتطوير محتوى التعليم ومناهجه وطرائقه وأساليبه وأدواته وتحديث التقنيات التربوية والوسائط المتعلقة بإدارة ذهن المتعلم واستغلال أقصى قدراته.

ونظراً لأن التفكير الناقد لا ينمو من فراغ، إذ انه لابد من توفر المناخ الذي يؤدي إلى اكتسابه وتنميته ثم ممارسته، كانت الدعوة له بالتدريب من خلال مواقف حياته تفاعلية، ووجهت المدارس لتبني استراتيجيات تستثير التفكير وتساعد على تنمية مهاراته، وتهيئ الأجواء لممارسة أنشطة وتدريبات تتحدى فكر المتعلم وتستدعي استخدام عمليات عقلية كالتحليل والتركيب والنقد والمقارنة بهدف الارتقاء بتفكيره إلى مستوى يعلو عن مستوى ممارسة الأنشطة الدنيا للتفكير كالحفظ والتذكر، وتم إدخال هذا المنحى عبر وسائط محددة مثل المواد والأنشطة الصفية واللاصفية بغية أن يصبح التفكير موضوعاً معايشاً وخبرة مألوفة يمارسها المتعلم في كل موقف يواجهه، وأصبح تعليم التفكير الناقد تبعاً لذلك هدفاً مصاغاً تتبناه السياسات التربوية ويدفع إلى تحقيقه المعلمون ويشجع على ممارسته المتعلمون ، كما عدلت الجامعات السنغافورية منذ عام 2004 من شروط قبولها، وأصبح من ضمن هذه الشروط ضرورة اجتياز المتقدمين لدخول الجامعة لاختبارات تقيس قدراتهم ومهاراتهم على التفكير والاستنتاج والتحليل.

ويتم تعليم مهارات التفكير الناقد لكل الطلاب وبصرف النظر عن مستوياتهم الاستيعابية وذلك من منطلق الاعتقاد بأن لكل فرد استعداداته الفردية القابلة للتطور، وبحيث تنمو هذه المهارات بشكل متدرج يتناسب مع النمو في جوانب الشخصية الأخرى، وعادة ما يتم تعليم المحتوى المعرفي ومهارات التفكير في وقت واحد من خلال ما يعرف بالأسلوب التكاملي في تعليم التفكير، بحيث تمثل مهارات التفكير المراد تعليمها جزءاً من الحصة الدراسية المعتادة ويصمم المعلم درسه وفق المنهج المقرر ويضمنه المهارة التي تتناسب مع محتوى الدرس.

ويحدث التعلم في بيئة تعليمية غنية بمصادر التعلم، تتمركز حول الطالب وتثير التفاعل وتحفز على التفكير والمحاكمة، ويستخدم المعلم في الصف استراتيجيات في التدريس بعيدة عن الأطر التقليدية المتعارف عليها، حيث يلجأ إلى تنظيم جلوس الطلاب في الصف وتقسيمهم على شكل مجموعات للنقاش والحوار حول إنجاز مشروع أو حل مشكلة، كما يقوم بتوجيه أسئلة مفتوحة استفسارية تستثير ذهن المتعلم وتستدعي التحليل والمقارنة والاستنتاج، والمعلم هنا لا يحتكر وقت الحصة ولا يعطي أحكاماً كابحة للتفكير بل يحث المتعلمين على التأمل ويشجع المشاركة والتفاعل الصفي.

وبالرغم من أن جهد المعلم لا يشكل إلاّ جزءاً من كل في العملية التعليمية، فالمعلم كما هو معروف لا يستطيع تنفيذ كل ما يطلب منه إلاّ إذا توفر له المناخ المؤازر والإمكانات الداعمة والوقت الكافي، إلاّ أنه وبالرغم من كل ذلك يظل هو الوسيط الرئيسي والمهم في تزويد الطلاب بالمعارف والخبرات والمهارات المطلوبة، حيث أن مدى فهم الطلاب لما يتعلمونه واستيعابهم له وقدرتهم على تطبيقه إنما هو مرهون بما يبذله المعلم من جهد وما يستخدمه من أساليب واستراتيجيات في حجرة الصف، ومن منطلق أن فاقد الشيء لا يعطيه، وأن معلم السياقة على حد قول أحد الباحثين لا يمكن أن يدرب غيره على السياقة قبل أن يتعلم هو هذه المهارة ، فقد وجد أن نقطة البداية إنما تكمن في تنمية المعلم ذاته وذلك من خلال تهيئته وتزويده بالمعارف والمهارات والاستراتيجيات الضرورية لتعليم التفكير الناقد، وقبل ذلك تنمية ميول واتجاهات إيجابية لديه نحو تعلم وتعليم هذا النوع من التفكير، مما يسهم في صقل مهاراته والارتقاء بقدراته في التحول في أساليبه التدريسية من الطرق التقليدية المعتمدة على الحفظ أو التلقين إلى طرق أكثر حداثة ذات منحنى توجيهي تطبيقي تعزز قدرة المتعلم الذاتية على الاستكشاف والتحليل ومواصلة الاطلاع في إطار من التعاون والتنسيق والتفاعل مع الآخرين .

التفكير سمة من السمات التي تميز الإنسان عن غيره من الكائنات الأخرى، وهو مفهوم تعددت أبعاده واختلفت حوله الآراء مما يعكس تعقد العقل البشري وتشعب عملياته، ويتم التفكير من خلال سلسلة من النشاطات العقلية التي يقوم بها الدماغ عندما يتعرض لمثير يتم استقباله من خلال واحدة أو أكثر من الحواس الخمس المعروفة ، ويتضمن التفكير البحث عن معنى ، ويتطلب التوصل إليه تأملاً وإمعان النظر في مكونات الموقف أو الخبرة التي يمر بها الفرد.
ومن خلال التفكير يتعامل الإنسان مع الأشياء التي تحيط به في بيئته ، كما أنه في الوقت ذاته يعالج المواقف التي تواجهه بدون إجراء فعل ظاهري، فالتفكير سلوك يستخدم الأفكار والتمثيلات الرمزية للأشياء والأحداث غير الحاضرة أي التي يمكن تذكرها أو تصورها أو تخيلها.

ويستخدم الإنسان عملية التفكير عندما يواجه سؤال أو يشعر بوجود مشكلة تصادفه، والعلاقة بين التفكير والمشكلة متداخله حيث أنهما وجهان لعملة واحدة، فالتفكير لا يحدث إلاّ إذا كانت توجد مشكلة يشعر بها الفرد وتؤثر فيه وتحتاج إلى تقديم حل لها لاستكمال النقص أو إزالة التعارض والتناقض مما يؤدي في النهاية إلى غلق ما هو ناقص في الموقف وحل أو تسوية المشكلة.

والتفكير فريضة أرسى أسسها الإسلام ورسخ مهاراتها في عقول أبنائه، فليس هناك دين أعطى العقل والتفكير مساحة كبيرة من الاهتمام مثل الدين الإسلامي وعندما يخاطب القرآن الكريم الإنسان المسلم فإنه يركز على عقله ووعيه وتفكيره، ولأهمية التفكير للإنسان المسلم وردت كلمة تفكير أو مرادافاتها (يتفكرون – يبصرون – يعقلون – يتذكرون.. إلخ ) مرات عديدة في القرآن الكريم.

ويمكن تصنيف مهارات التفكير إلى فئتين رئيسيتين هما : مهارات التفكير الدنيا والتي تعني الاستخدام المحدود للعمليات العقلية كالحفظ والاستظهار والتذكر، وهي عمليات من الضروري تعلمها قبل الانتقال إلى مستويات التفكير العليا. ومهارات التفكير العليا والتي تعني الاستخدام الواسع للعمليات العقلية، ويحدث ذلك عندما يقوم الفرد بتفسير وتحليل المعلومات ومعالجتها بعيداً عن الحلول أو الصياغات البسيطة للإجابة على سؤال أو حل مشكلة لا يمكن حلها من خلال الاستخدام الروتيني للعمليات العقلية الدنيا، هذا ويقع ضمن هذه الفئة مجموعة من أنواع التفكير ، كالتفكير الإبداعي والتفكير الناقد.



معنى التفكير الناقد :
التفكير الناقد في أبسط معانيه هو القدرة على تقدير الحقيقة ومن ثم الوصول إلى القرارات في ضوء تقييم المعلومات وفحص الآراء المتاحة والأخذ بعين الاعتبار وجهات النظر المختلفة، وينطوي التفكير الناقد على مجموعة من مهارات التفكير التي يمكن تعلمها والتدريب عليها وإجادتها، ويمكن تصنيف هذه المهارات ضمن فئات أربع هي الاستقراء والاستنباط و التحليل و التقييم، كما تتضمن قدرة التفكير الناقد تعلم كيف نسأل، ومتى، وما الأسئلة التي تطرح، وكيف نعلل ومتى، وما طرق التعليل التي نستخدمها، ذلك أن الفرد يستطيع أن يفكر تفكيراً ناقداً إذا كان قادراً على فحص الخبرة وتقويم المعرفة والأفكار والحجج من أجل الوصول إلى أحكام متوازنة، حيث أن الممارسة الموجودة منذ أمد بعيد لا تعني أنها الأكثر ملائمة لكل الأزمنة، أو حتى هذه اللحظة ، وقبول فكرة من قبل الجميع لا تعني الاعتقاد بحقيقتها الأزلية دون التأكد أولاً من مدى انسجامها مع الحقيقة كما نجربها.

وتشير الدراسات إلى وجود علاقة بين القدرة على اكتساب مهارات التعليم الناقد وبعض سمات الشخصية كالانفتاح العقلي والمرونة والاستقلالية في اتخاذ القرار وتقدير الذات المرتفع والثقة في النفس، ولكي يكون الفرد ناقداً فإن ذلك يتطلب منه نبذ الأحكام المسبقة، كما يستلزم ذلك قدراً من الشك التأملي تجاه الافتراضات القائمة، وقدره على تحري التحيز والتحامل وتحديد مصداقية مصدر المعلومات والتعرف على المغالطات، ومهاره في التمييز بين الفرضيات والتعميمات وبين الحقائق والادعاءات، ومن خصائص المفكر الناقد أيضاً أنه :
- يحاول فصل التفكير العاطفي عن التفكير المنطقي.
- لا يجادل في أمر ما عندما لا يعرف عنه شيئاً.
- يعرف متى يحتاج إلى معلومات أكثر حول شيء ما.
- يستفسر عن أي شيء يبدو غير معقول أو مفهوم.
- يبحث عن الأسباب والبدائل.
- يأخذ جميع جوانب الموقف بنفس الأهمية.
- يتعامل مع مكونات الموقف المعقد بطريقة منظمة.


تعليم التفكير الناقد :
يتضمن تعليم التفكير الناقد توسيع العمليات الفكرية للفرد بالانطلاق إلى رحاب أوسع من المواقف والمفاهيم الموجودة غريزياً، والابتعاد عن الخبرات الحسية البسيطة، وتكتسب مهارات التفكير الناقد من خلال تعليم منظم يبدأ بمهارات التفكير الأساسية ويتدرج إلى عمليات التفكير العليا، وكل طالب يستطيع أن يفكر تفكيراً ناقداً إذا أتيحت له فرص التدريب والتطبيق والممارسة الفعلية.

وهناك أكثر من رأي أو اتجاه فيما يتعلق بكيفية تعليم التفكير الناقد أو التدريب عليه، إلاّ أن هذه الآراء تكاد تتمحور حول طريقتين رئيسيتين هما :
1- تعليم التفكير الناقد كمادة مستقلة كغيره من المواد وذلك من خلال برامج ومقررات يتم تحديدها على شكل أنشطة وتمارين لا ترتبط بالمواد الدراسية، وقد طورت العديد من البرامج المتخصصة لتنمية مهارات هذا النوع من التفكير، وعادة ما يقوم مدرب متخصص بتدريب الطلبة عليها، ومن مميزات هذه الطريقة أنها تجعل المتعلمين يدركون أهمية الموضوع الذي يدرسونه ويشعرون بالعمليات التفكيرية التي يقومون بها، كما تجعل عملية قياس وتقييم التفكير الناقد أدق.
2- تعليم التفكير الناقد ضمن محتوى المواد الدراسية المختلفة، وهذا يستدعي وجود معلمين مؤهلين ووقت كاف للقيام بالنشاط التفكيري، ومن مميزات هذه الطريقة أنها تنشط العملية التعليمية باستمرار، وتحفز المتعلمين على استخدام عمليات التفكير في مختلف المواد ، وتوفر فهماً أعمق للمحتوى المعرفي لهذه المواد وقدره أفضل على استيعابها وتطبيقها.
وقد برزت اتجاهات حديثة حاولت الجمع بين الطريقتين في تعليم التفكير الناقد بهدف الاستفادة من مميزات وإيجابيات كل منهما.
ومن خصائص المناخات الصفية التي تعزز تعليم مهارات التفكير الناقد أنها :
1- تهيئ الفرص للتعامل مع حالات ومواقف من الحياة الحقيقية أو تطرح مواقف واقعية.
2- يكون فيها التعليم متمركزاً حول المتعلم، أي أن المتعلم هو محور النشاط.
3- تحفز على التعاون والتفاعل بين المتعلمين والمعلمين.
4- تتيح الفرص للمتعلمين للتعبير عن آرائهم والدفاع عنها واحترام آراء الآخرين.
5- تشجع الاكتشاف والاستقصاء وحب المعرفة وتعزز مسؤولية المتعلم عما يتعلمه.

كما يعد المعلم من أهم عوامل نجاح برامج تعليم التفكير الناقد ، حيث أن أي تطبيق لخطة تعليم التفكير إنما يتوقف على نوعية التعليم الذي يمارسه المعلم داخل غرفة الصف، ومن أهم الخصائص التي ينبغي أن يتصف بها المعلمون من أجل توفير بيئة صفية مهيئة لنجاح عملية تعليم التفكير وتعلمه ما يلي : الحرص على الاستماع للمتعلمين، وإعطائهم وقت كاف للتأمل والتفكير، وتهيئة الفرص لهم للمناقشة والتعبير ، وتشجيعهم على التعلم النشط الذي يقوم على توليد الأفكار وذلك من خلال توجيه أسئلة لهم تتعامل مع مهارات التفكير العليا، وكذلك تقبل آرائهم وتتمين أفكارهم واحترام ما بينهم من فروق ومحاولة تنمية ثقتهم بأنفسهم وتزويدهم بتغذية راجعة مناسبة.

أهمية التفكير الناقد :
يعد التفكير الناقد من المسائل التربوية التي بدأ التربويون وعلماء النفس يولونها اهتماماً كبيراً في العقود الأخيرة، وذلك باعتباره أحد المفاتيح الهامة لضمان التطور المعرفي الفعال الذي يسمح للفرد باستخدام أقصى طاقاته العقلية للتفاعل بشكل ايجابي مع بيئته، ومواجهة ظروف الحياة التي تتشابك فيها المصالح وتزداد المطالب، وتحقيق النجاح والتكيف مع مستجدات هذه الحياة.

ومهارات التفكير الناقد مهارات يحتاج إليها كل فرد من أفراد المجتمع، ولقد أظهرت معظم الدراسات التجريبية والتي تم من خلالها استخدام برامج وخبرات لتنمية مهارات هذا النوع من التفكير، أن هذه المهارات تعود بالفائدة على المتعلمين من عدة أوجه، حيث وجد أنها :
1- تؤدي إلى فهم أعمق للمحتوى المعرفي المتعلم.
2- تقود المتعلم إلى الاستقلالية في تفكير وتحرره من التبعية والتمحور حول الذات.
3- تشجع روح التساؤل والبحث وعدم التسليم بالحقائق دون تحر كاف.
4- تجعل من الخبرات المدرسية ذات معنى وتعزز من سعي المتعلم لتطبيقها وممارستها.
5- ترفع من المستوى التحصيلي للمتعلم.
6- تجعل المتعلم أكثر إيجابية وتفاعلاً ومشاركة في عملية التعلم.
7- تعزز من قدرة المتعلم على تلمس الحلول لمشكلاته واتخاذ القرارات المناسبة بشأنها.
8- تزيد من ثقة المتعلم في نفسه وترفع من مستوى تقديره لذاته.
9- تتيح للمتعلم فرص النمو والتطور والإبداع.

وباختصار يمكن القول بأن تنمية مهارات التعليم الناقد باتت مهمة وضرورية في عالمنا هذا السريع التغير، لأنها تساعد على المشاركة الفعالة في المجتمع، وتكسب المتعلمين التجارب المختلفة التي تعدهم للتكيف مع مقتضيات الحياة الآنية وتهيؤهم للنجاح في المستقبل، وإذا كان التعليم يهدف إلى إعداد مواطنين لديهم القدرة على اتخاذ القرارات واختيار ما يريدون بناء على حقهم في الاختيار الحر، فإن هذا يستدعي من التربويين الاهتمام بتنمية هذا النوع من التفكير.

تجربة سنغافورة في مجال تعليم التفكير الناقد :
أصبح تعليم مهارات التفكير الناقد غاية أساسية لمعظم السياسات التربوية لدول العالم وهدفاً رئيسياً تسعى مناهجها لتحقيقه، وذلك لما حققه من نتائج إيجابية ثبت أثرها سواء على حياة الفرد أو المجتمع، وقد تبلور الاهتمام بتعليم التفكير الناقد في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية مع بداية السبعينات من هذا القرن، حيث أوصى المعهد الأمريكي للتربية بضرورة إعطاء مهارات التفكير الناقد أولوية خاصة في المناهج الدراسية، وما زال الاهتمام بهذا النوع من التعليم في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية قائماً حتى وقتنا الحاضر، كما أبدت بعض الدول العربية اهتماماً بتعلم التفكير الناقد، حيث أعدت وزارة التربية والتعليم في المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية خطة لتدريب المعلمين امتدت من عام 1991 حتى عام 1998، وكان أحد أهداف هذه الخطة توجيه التدريس لتنمية التفكير الناقد لدى الطلبة، وفي هذا السياق جاء افتتاح مدرسة اليوبيل للطلبة الموهوبين في مطلع العام الدراسي 93 /94 في عمان لتقدم نموذجاً في التعليم يركز على تنمية مهارات التفكير الناقد والتفكير الإبداعي كما يعتبر البرنامج الذي بدء تطبيقه بمدارس الملك فيصل بالرياض خلال العام الدراسي 2001 – 2002 أول برنامج لتعليم وتنمية مهارات التفكير العليا من خلال المواد الدراسية يطبق في المملكة العربية السعودية، وقد تم البدء بتدريب المعلمين على هذه المهارات، وذلك على اعتبار أن المعلم يشكل العنصر الرئيسي لنجاح أي برنامج ، كما بدأت جمهورية مصر العربية عام 2001 ، وبدعم من الوكالة الأمريكية للتنمية الدولية مشروعاً تجريبياً هدفه تطوير جميع مكونات العملية التعليمية ، وشمل 245 مدرسة ، وقد ركز المشروع على تنمية مهارات التلاميذ على الحوار وحل المشكلات والتفكير الناقد.


وبناءً عليه فقد عدلت خطط إعداد المعلم لتواكب هذا النهج، كما صممت في هذا الإطار برامج تقدم على شكل دورات ذات مدد محددة لتنمية مهارات التفكير الناقد لدى المعلمين، وكان من ضمن أهداف هذه البرامج :
1- تعريف المتعلمين بأهمية التفكير الناقد في الحياة المعاصرة.
2- تزويد المتعلمين بمعلومات عن طبيعة التفكير الناقد ووظائفه ومراحل نموه.
3- تنمية توجهات إيجابية لدى المتعلمين نحو تعلم وتعليم التفكير الناقد.
4- إكساب المتعلمين قدرات ومهارات التفكير الناقد.
5- تطوير قدرات المتعلمين لتدريس التفكير الناقد وتضمينه طرق تدريسهم.
6- إكساب المعلمين القدرة على قياس وتقييم مهارات التفكير الناقد لدى تلاميذهم.
ويقوم بإعداد وتدريس هذه البرامج مجموعة من المتخصصين المؤهلين بالتعاون مع مدرسين متعاونين من العاملين في مجال التعليم، وعادة ما تدرس مثل هذه البرامج من خلال مجموعات صغيرة وتستخدم فيها أساليب تدريسية توازن بين التعليم الذاتي والتعلم التعاوني التفاعلي، كما يتخلل هذه البرامج عقد ندوات متخصصة تتيح المجال لعرض الخبرات في مجال إعداد المشروعات والوحدات التعليمية وتبادل المناقشات وتحليل القضايا والمشكلات ، وكذلك تقديم ورش عمل ذات طبيعة تطبيقية يتبادل فيها المتعلمون الأدوار في بيئة تعليمية محفزة تستثير التساؤل والبحث والاستفهام والتفكير ،كما يدرب المتعلمون من خلال هذه البرامج على كيفية تعليم مهارات التفكير الناقد وكيفية تقييمها من خلال المواد المختلفة، و يوجهون لإعداد وحدات تعليمية مبنية على إدخال مهارات التفكير الناقد ضمن هذه المواد.
وعادة ما يتم التقييم من خلال أفلام فيديو يتم تصويرها أثناء الممارسات التعليمية، حيث يستطيع المتعلم بعد مشاهدتها تقييم نموه ومدى التقدم الذي أحرزه في اكتساب مهارات التدريس، كما يتم التقييم كذلك في ضوء ملاحظات المشرفين والمعلمين المتعاونين والزملاء، والتقييم هنا لا يقتصر على ما حصله المتعلم من معارف ومعلومات وإنما على ما اكتسبه من مهارات وقام به من أنشطة ميدانية ومعملية وقدمه وناقشه من مشروعات من خلال السمينارات والحلقات الدراسية.
وقد تعزز الاهتمام بتعليم التفكير الناقد في المدارس السنغافورية بإنشاء مركز سنغافورة لتعليم التفكير، والذي تم تأسيسه عام 1998 بمبادرة وإشراف من المعهد الوطني للتعليم في سنغافورة وبدعم من الحكومة السنغافورية بالتعاون مع المركز الوطني لتعليم التفكير في مدينة بوسطن بولاية ماستشيوس الأمريكية، وتحددت مهام المركز في ثلاث وظائف رئيسية في مجال تعليم التفكير هي :
1- التدريس / التدريب.
2- تطوير البرامج والمواد المساعدة.
3- القيام بالدراسات ونشر البحوث.
ويقدم المركز من خلال دوراته المتخصصة ، والتي يعدها ويقدمها متخصصون وأصحاب خبرة وكفاءة يستضيفهم المركز من مختلف بقاع العالم ، مجموعة من المواد مثل مهارات التفكير الناقد وكيفية تعليمه، فن التدريب المعرفي، أساليب تدريس التفكير بشكل مستقل، أساليب تدريس التفكير ضمن محتوى المواد الدراسية وكيفية قياس وتقييم التفكير.
كما توجد بالمركز قاعدة معلوماتية كبيرة تحتوي على العديد من نتائج الدراسات في مجال تعليم وتنمية وتطوير مهارات التفكير، وهي معلومات متاحة لجميع أهل الاختصاص من مربين ومعلمين وباحثين وأولياء أمور.
ويعد هذا المركز بما يمتلكه من خبرات مؤهلة ومصادر تعليمية متنوعة في مجال تعليم وتنمية مهارات التفكير رافداً مهماً تستفيد منه جميع مؤسسات المجتمع وبالأخص المدارس والجامعات ومؤسسات إعداد المعلم في تصميم وتنفيذ برامجها، كما يقوم المركز وفي إطار سعيه الدؤوب للارتقاء بنوعية التعليم في سنغافورة بتقديم العديد من الخدمات البحثية والاستشارية لهذه المؤسسات بهدف دعم جهودها لتعليم مهارات التفكير وتضمينه في مناهجها والارتقاء بطرق وأساليب تدريسه وتدريبه.
خلاصة .. ودروس مستفادة :
أولت سنغافورة اهتماماً كبيراً لتعليم التفكير الناقد وتنمية مهاراته في مدارسها ضمن جهودها نحو تحسين عمليات التعليم والتعلم، وذلك بغية إعداد مواطنيها للتعايش مع روح العصر واستيعاب متغيراته، وصيغت تبعاً لذلك الأهداف وصممت الخطط وبذلت الجهود لضمان نجاح هذه التجربة وتحقيق أهدافها، وقد استندت تجربة سنغافورة في تعليم مهارات التعليم الناقد في استقرارها واستمرارها إلى مقومات عديدة لعل من أهمها :


1- الغطاء السياسي والذي تمثل في حماس ودعم الحكومة لهذا النوع من التعليم.
2- القناعة التامة لدى المسؤولين عن التعليم بأهمية التفكير الناقد ودوره في بناء المواطن المتوافق مع متطلبات العصر ومتغيراته.
3- سعي المسؤولين عن التعليم للاستفادة من خبرات الدول المتقدمة في هذا المجال مع محاولة تطويع هذه الخبرات لتتوائم مع الواقع والثقافة السائدة.
4- المبادرة أولاً وقبل كل شيء بإعداد المعلم القادر على تعليم مهارات التفكير الناقد وتهيئة المناخات المناسبة لتعليم هذا النوع من التفكير وممارسته.
ولا شك أن المتتبع لهذه التجربة يدرك تماماً أنها لم تنبع من فراغ، وإنما من اعتقاد راسخ بأن التعليم يمكن أن يؤدي دوراً إيجابياً وفاعلاً في التنمية وتطوير المواطن متى ما أحسن إعداد أهدافه ورسم خططه ووفرت لهذه الخطط مقومات النجاح وإمكانيات التنفيذ.
وأن المتأمل لحال تعليمنا سواء من حيث الأهداف أو المضمون يجد أنه بالرغم من كل الجهود التي بذلت لتطويره، والوقت والمال والإمكانات التي استنفذتها جهود التطوير.. إلاّ أن هذا التعليم ظل عاجزاً عن تزويد المتعلم بمدخلات تثير ذهنه وتحفز فكره، فمناهج التعليم إن ركزت فأنما تركز على تهذيب سلوك المتعلم وزيادة معلوماته من خلال معرفة حفظيه لفظية سماعية تقف حائلاً دون ظهور مخرجات التعليم في صورة أداء عمل يستوعبه المتعلم ويمارسه، أما ثقافة التفكير واشغال العقل فهي أمر منسي في مناهجنا التعليمية، إن لم يكن بعيد التحقيق والمنال.

إن التربية بمعناها التقليدي والمتمحور حول ثقافة التلقين والحفظ والتذكر والتي كانت قادرة على مقابلة احتياجات المجتمع في فترات سابقة، لم تعد لها هذه القدرة الآن في مواجهة الاحتياجات المتجددة والمتزايدة لمجتمع اليوم السريع التغير، حيث أن المعلومات ومع تسارعها وتزايدها وتنوعها لم تعد تمثل أهمية في عصرنا الحاضر إلاّ بقدر أعمال الفكر فيها واستخلاص الجديد والمفيد منها، وبناءً عليه فإنه على تعليمنا ألا يتوقف في أهدافه ومراميه عند توسيع مدارك المتعلم وزيادة معلوماته، وإنما ينبغي أن تطور هذه الأهداف لتشمل تنشيط عقل المتعلم واستثارة ذهنه وتحفيز تفكيره، فالتفكير هو جوهر التعلم، وتوظيف التفكير في التعلم يحول عملية اكتساب المعرفة من عملية خاملة إلى نشاط عقلي تأملي يفضي إلى إتقان أعمق للمحتوى المعرفي، وإلى ربط أفضل لعناصره ومحتوياته وقدره على ممارسته وتطبيقه، وبالتفكير المتأمل يعايش الإنسان ظروف عصره ويستوعب متغيراته ويتعامل بفاعلية واقتدار مع قضاياه ومشكلاته.

وإننا إذا كنا نسعى بالفعل لتطوير تعليمنا وتحديثه بما يواكب متغيرات العصر في أهدافه ومضمونه ومحتواه، فحرى بنا أن نستفيد من خبرات وتجارب الآخرين في هذا المجال ، وأن نعمل بقدر الإمكان على تكييف هذه الخبرات والتجارب وفقاً لمقتضيات واقعنا وثقافتنا وفي إطار يلبي احتياجاتنا ويحقق أهدافنا ويخدم مصالحنا، وتجربة سنغافورة في مجال تعليم وتنمية مهارات التفكير الناقد وإن كانت لا زالت تعد فتيه مقارنة بتجارب عالمية أخرى كثيرة في هذا المجال، إلاّ أنها تظل بالنسبة لنا تجربة جديرة بالتأمل والنظر والاهتمام ، وبخاصة إذا ما وضعنا في الاعتبار أن مجتمعنا يشهد في هذه الأيام، وفي إطار المحاولات المستمرة لإصلاح حال التعليم وتطوير محتواه اهتماماً غير مسبوق بإعادة صياغة أدوار المدارس وأدوار المعلمين وتغيير محتوى المناهج وطرائق التدريس ونوعية أدوات القياس والتقويم المستخدمة في مختلف مراحل التعليم.

المصدر
http://www.tatwier.net/articles.php?action=show&id=23

----------

